# Oyters I think



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/Eric_Tischler/media/Oyster%20mushrooms%20Mid%20Nov%20002_zpsdxwerggb.jpg.html http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/Eric_Tischler/Oyster%20mushrooms%20Mid%20Nov%20001_zpslvmzjgcx.jpg http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r493/Eric_Tischler/Nov%2011th%20Oysters%20002_zpsvvvfgjll.jpg


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Yep, nice ones. Late fall variety are the best. They are popping here in north In. Last week I found about 10 lbs. on a tree during the week and went back to pick them on sat. but they were gone. Someone really worked for them because they were 10-20ft. high. I guess I'm not the only crazy one out there


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Where you from CWLAKE, and how late in the year have you found Oyster mushrooms


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

shroomtrooper, I hunt in southern Michigan and northern Indiana. I normally find oysters through November. I have found fresh ones frozen to the tree. They are usually found in low areas with water nearby on cottonwoods, willows and dead sycamores. Good luck! Also look for the velvet shank mushroom. It is just starting to appear on standing dead elms. The same ones you find morels on.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Thanks CWLAKE, I found some gelatinous mushrooms on a dead elm, black stem. Was in a big clump. Researched velvet shanks and think they might be. Did not pick to get spore print, deadly galerina looks the same I read. It has to have a white spore print. Galerina rust brown.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

found a couple of oysters today, same stump I found them in spring.


----------

